# New Nooks coming?



## typo

http://goodereader.com/blog/e-reader/barnes-and-noble-has-two-new-nook-e-readerso

Not much information, but it should be enough to prompt some discussion.


----------



## booklover888

Here's another article

http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/08/27/six-inch-nook-ereader-clears-the-fcc-8-cases-show-up-on-bn-website/


----------



## luvmykindle3

There is a new Samsung nook out. I was looking for a new ereader.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmykindle3

There is a new nook glowlight plus out now.


----------

